# 2007 Altima 2.5SL stereo problems



## gefayad63 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi all,

I've had stereo problems for a few years now, and hoping to maybe get some guidance/advise. I have the Bose 6-disc system, which doesn't work when the temperature gets a bit cool. At first, it was only during the winter months, but now it happens even during the summer months. Once the car warms up, it works fine. When it's not working, and things are warming up, I hear an intermittant "popping" sound, as if the system is trying to start up. The popping stops when the car is warm enough, and the radio works. I thought it was the deck, but swapped it out with another deck, and the same thing happens.

Any help/guidance would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## 05nismogurl (Jul 24, 2015)

Check the ground wire!


----------



## broken_altima (Aug 29, 2015)

hey if you need wiring or anything im parting out my 2007 nissan altima 7809749633


----------

